# Redfish heaven?



## TheBrodster31 (Jun 9, 2016)

Does anybody know where this tunnel is?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

X marks the spot


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

I am pretty sure that is in the bay. Good luck on getting through with a Hobie!
I have seen many areas like this one. You can access that same area another route. Just gotta look for it on Google Maps.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

****, potlickers are now scouring internet sites to get your honeyholes.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> ****, potlickers are now scouring internet sites to get your honeyholes.


LOL Yep that's what i think posting videos of your fishing spot is the dumbest thing ever, it only takes one loud mouth to ruin it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There is a place almost exactly like that in Moses Lake. The pipe under the road for the drainage ditch was always full of big blue crab and we caught plenty of reds and flounder there. I haven't been there since the 80's, but I looked it up on google earth and there was a guy fishing there so It may still be good. This should save the potlickers some time.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

People can share their secret spots with me any time. I never catch a **** thing anyways!!! So you know I won't harm your honeyhole!!!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I know exactly where it is.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Im not going to say where is, but I know this area well and have fished it several times.

This pipe can be VERY dangerous to go through. The wind/tide can change in a couple of hours and water RIPS through there. I was talking with a guy I met up with while paddling back there who fell out of his kayak and cut his legs up something awful. He said he had to take a week off work to recover.

The pipe is narrow when the water is up (sometimes has hundreds of little stingrays in it), and the entrances are very deep with tons of submerged rebar & concrete. The owner of the land is crazy and has threatened my friends that if they get out of the kayak he will shoot them. The ranch-hand that is usually out there is a nice guy though (just stay in your kayak).

The marsh is good fishing a lot of the time, but its just like any other back-lake/marsh as far as being good for redfish. 

If you do find out where it is, be safe.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

It's not the landowner it is the guy who takes care of or oversees the place for him that is bat**** crazy. I had permission to go on the land from the guy who had cattle on the place and I still had it out with the guy. I called his bluff and he finally backed down. Said he was going to call the wardens and I told him please do. When I started to name the wardens and asked which one he wanted to call he got in his suburban and drove off. 
Another time I saw him cuss out a young kid that was fishing by the pipes. Kid walked over from the bay houses. I was on the bay side in the yak. I beached the yak and told the kid to just leave and I gave the guy a good talking to again. 
Now way in hell I would go through those pipes in my yak though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

I must have the land owner and land manager mixed. The one I talked to was pretty rational and didn't hastle me. But I heard the other guy is nuts.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

I've heard that place really doesn't have much fish in there at all. I bet the guy who made that video used CGI or something to make it look like he actually caught fish. Look real close and you'll notice the cut right before he catches one. I bet that's where he splices in the video from a good fishing spot.. I swear you can't believe anything you see on the internet.

If you like fish...Here's a map to your mommas house. They have lots of fish there, you don't even have to catch them, and best part is they do the cooking.
http://www.google.com/maps/place/@3...f7fc1254e5acca32!8m2!3d30.459235!4d-88.938636


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

TrailChaser said:


> I've heard that place really doesn't have much fish in there at all. I bet the guy who made that video used CGI or something to make it look like he actually caught fish. Look real close and you'll notice the cut right before he catches one. I bet that's where he splices in the video from a good fishing spot.. I swear you can't believe anything you see on the internet.
> 
> If you like fish...Here's a map to your mommas house. They have lots of fish there, you don't even have to catch them, and best part is they do the cooking.
> http://www.google.com/maps/place/@3...f7fc1254e5acca32!8m2!3d30.459235!4d-88.938636


Says the guy who cut the bail off his spinner:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TrailChaser said:


> I've heard that place really doesn't have much fish in there at all. I bet the guy who made that video used CGI or something to make it look like he actually caught fish. Look real close and you'll notice the cut right before he catches one. I bet that's where he splices in the video from a good fishing spot.. I swear you can't believe anything you see on the internet.
> 
> If you like fish...Here's a map to your mommas house. They have lots of fish there, you don't even have to catch them, and best part is they do the cooking.
> http://www.google.com/maps/place/@3...f7fc1254e5acca32!8m2!3d30.459235!4d-88.938636


I don't believe any of your videos. Lol


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

Quackerbox said:


> Says the guy who cut the bail off his spinner:rotfl:


I know, but it was beyond repair. I got an extra few months out of that $30 reel. Bought another to replace it and didn't cut the bail off the new one. I honestly like it better w/out the bail, but cutting it off messes up the balance.

I'm considering picking up one of these. http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Spinfisher-V-BailLess-Spinning-Reel/product/1306140615229/


----------



## idivemike (Oct 18, 2016)

My first post here. I found the spot and my lips are sealed. Looking forward to fishing there, don't worry I catch and release.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Coyote B;18031073This pipe can be VERY dangerous to go through. The wind/tide can change in a couple of hours and water RIPS through there. I was talking with a guy [/QUOTE said:


> I know the guy who's pics those are and you are right.. actually he took a spill as well IN the pipe.. tide was going out..he lost a few things.
> 
> need more Google.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

My god please let this thread die!!í ½í¸³ Went thru there awhile back. Had to take my seat off so I would fit thru. Even had to take mhm hat off. And yes it was ripping. My buddy lost his paddle in the pipeí ½í¹„


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

I know exactly where that spot is :ac550:
Google Earth ruining fishing spots since its creation


----------

